

Nvidia  introduces Tegra 3 five-core CPU - dendory
http://tideart.com/?id=4eba193c

======
Symmetry
I guess its nice, but it sort of seems unimpressive from where I sit. All the
other people making A9s just use a 45nm low power process and are able to
clock their chips up past 1GHz just fine. NVidia has to use a normal process
to get their 4 main cores past 1GHz, and the single A9 they have on LP silicon
is clocked way lower. ARM's proposed tandem between A7 and A15 cores seems
much more interesting.

------
JBiserkov
Check this whitepaper by nVidia
[http://www.nvidia.com/content/PDF/tegra_white_papers/Variabl...](http://www.nvidia.com/content/PDF/tegra_white_papers/Variable-
SMP-A-Multi-Core-CPU-Architecture-for-Low-Power-and-High-Performance-v1.1.pdf)

------
moonchrome
What strikes me is that this could compete with current generation game
consoles, so next gen consoles might be Tegra "Wayne" (from Wikipedia) :

    
    
      Processor: quad- or octa-core ARM Cortex-A15 MPCore
      Improved 24 (for the quad-core) and 32 to 64 (for the octa-core) GPU cores with support for Directx 11+, OpenGL 4.X, OpenCL 1.X, and Physx
      28 nm[23]
      About 10 times faster than Tegra 2
    

This would be low-power/low-cost game console.

~~~
rkalla
Was just hopping in here to post this -- Xbox.next got named (Loop for now)
and details leaked about how it is an ARM-based design with dedicated chips
for each major process used in modern gaming (video, physics, audio, etc.)[1]

After seeing the specs on the Tegra 3, I can't help but think that Tegra 3++
or "Tegra 4" will basically by the Xbox-next.

[1] <http://bit.ly/ue2nvb>

~~~
wmf
I don't think it makes sense to build a flagship (Xbox/PS) console on ARM,
since these SoCs are only barely more powerful than the 360/PS3. I would
expect a flagship console to have at least the power of an AMD Trinity. Rumors
about Xbox.next being cheaper (and thus probably slower) than a cost-reduced
360 also don't make much sense unless MS is going to have two product lines.

~~~
moonchrome
>since these SoCs are only barely more powerful than the 360/PS3

The benchmark from NVidia suggested that _current_ gen Tegra can compete with
Core2 Intel and XBox360 is slower AFAIK. Tegra.next (next gen ARM, ~2GHz)
alike could just be the thing, because a) better hardware architecture allows
more efficient algorithms (SM5/OpenCL) b) it would probably allow them to
profit on the console instead of making a loss.

Games parallelize better than other software.

------
jluan
This is incredible in terms of helping push the technology envelope further,
but I'm afraid it's just going to be used in the short term by Android handset
OEMs as another selling point to tout in the spec wars. I wish that they would
focus on the end-to-end user experience more, rather than putting their own
brand of lipstick on Android and trying to win a pointless spec arms race.

~~~
Klinky
Given that AMD has essentially lost their way as far as being competitive with
Intel, I don't view the releases of new mobile products as being pointless
processions in an ongoing spec war, but more as a necessity to ramp
performance to a point that disruption of the desktop/server space becomes
possible. ARM in your phone, tablet, desktop & powering the "cloud" isn't so
far fetched. Right now I see ARM & OpenCL/CUDA as much bigger threats to Intel
than AMD is.

------
tete
Watched the video. What exactly is "Competition"?

~~~
nextparadigms
Probably Qualcomm. They see them as their biggest rival in this market,
probably because they are actually the biggest chip maker now.

------
mapleoin
Does anyone know what the website with the aquarium in the HTML5&WebGL is?

~~~
missing_cipher
I believe it's this one: [http://www.chromeexperiments.com/detail/webgl-
aquarium/?f=we...](http://www.chromeexperiments.com/detail/webgl-
aquarium/?f=webgl)

~~~
mapleoin
Thanks!

------
davidjohnstone
The faster Flash performance won't be much of a selling point now.

~~~
nikcub
Funny - first thing I thought as well. But the video decoder is just h.264 up
to high profile, so it should, in theory, work for html5 video as well

~~~
nextparadigms
I would've thought chip makers would decode WebM, too, by now. Google won't
stay on h.264 forever.

~~~
vetinari
They do, Tegra 2, 3 and OMAP4 decode VP8 in hardware.

------
nikcub
Can somebody confirm that it doesn't have wireless (GSM, CMDA, LTE, 802.x,
etc.) integrated? This would make it different to the Snapdragon, OMAP, A5
etc. system-on-chip

~~~
nextparadigms
A5 and OMAP don't have 3G/4G integrated in them. A5 uses Qualcomm's 3G chip.
Having a 3G chip integrated is more of an exception in the industry, not the
rule. Although everyone seems to be moving in that direction right now. Nvidia
also bought a company recently to integrate LTE in their chips in the near
future.

~~~
ConstantineXVI
Qualcomm has an easier time integrating the modems for one simple reason: they
make them. Can't think of many other SoC vendors that also make their own
modems (maybe Samsung?).

~~~
bryanlarsen
st-ericsson's novathor seems to be stealing a good bit of market share from
Qualcomm in upcoming phones.

------
fool
Quad Core and a GPU is a bit more accurate, but still an interesting system. I
wonder when development boards will go on sale.

~~~
moonchrome
Not according to Wikipedia :

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nvidia_Tegra#Tegra_3_.28Kal-
El....](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nvidia_Tegra#Tegra_3_.28Kal-El.29_series)

The Tegra 3 is functionally a quad-core processor, but includes a fifth
"companion" core. All cores are Cortex-A9s, but the companion core is
manufactured with a special low power silicon process. This means it uses less
power at low clock rates, but more at higher rates; hence it is limited to 500
MHz. There is also special logic to allow running state to be quickly
transferred between the companion core and one of the normal cores. The goal
is for a mobile phone or tablet to be able to power down all the normal cores
and run on only the companion core, using comparatively little power, during
standby mode or when otherwise using little CPU. According to Nvidia, this
includes playing music or even video content.

~~~
fool
You're right, I was mistaken! I also found some more detail from this more
technical explanation:

[http://www.anandtech.com/show/5072/nvidias-
tegra-3-launched-...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/5072/nvidias-
tegra-3-launched-architecture-revealed)

------
joelthelion
When can I get this in my laptop?

~~~
nextparadigms
I hope to see it in Google TV set top boxes, too. Then you can just hook up a
gamepad (which Google TV 2.0 supports) and play like on a console. If they can
make them for $100-$150, and bring a few more console-like Honeycomb games, it
would be a winner. I wish Google would focus more on turning this into a
reality sooner rather than later.

